
Actors vs. Objects - anthonylebrun
https://anthonylebrun.silvrback.com/actors-vs-objects
======
rffn
Separate memory for the actors and communication via messages sounds like the
reinvention of tasks in a classic RTOS (e.g. pSOS, Kadak AMX). Nothing C just
could do, stuff which was usually done in C.

------
PieterH
If you've never used actors to write concurrent code, you've missed out on a
glorious thing. You can even do it in older languages, like C, if you use a
good messaging system (like ZeroMQ). See e.g. the CZMQ library, which provides
actors in C.

Actors are one of those core models every developer should know, like finite
state machines.

